# Green Tree Frog and Dwarf Tree Frog



## parloman (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi all!
I was wondering if anybody knows about keeping different species of frogs together? More specifically, Litoria Caerulea and Litora Fallax? Some help would be much appreciated!


----------



## JasonL (Jun 1, 2008)

Caerulea will eat fallax as soon as there is a size difference, which won't take long.


----------



## parloman (Jun 1, 2008)

That's what my gut was telling me! Well seeing as the GTF's are only just turning into frogs, would it be safe to say they can be roomies for just a while longer? Untill they are bigger than him?


----------



## Maxjub (Jun 1, 2008)

parloman said:


> That's what my gut was telling me! Well seeing as the GTF's are only just turning into frogs, would it be safe to say they can be roomies for just a while longer? Untill they are bigger than him?


 
Hey dude.
Have you got many GTFs turning into frogs? If u r looking to unload a couple I would be very interested.
Freddy.


----------

